# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Masturbimi mbron mashkullin nga prostati

## Kryeplaku

Sipas kerkimeve qe ben shkencetaret Australiane, qe u publikuan ne revisten New Sicientists, burrat qe masturbohen shpesh, ulin mundesite per tu prekur nga Kanceri i Prostatit.
Shkencetaret perkrahin se mungesa e ekspermatizimit shkakton mbledhjen e lendeve kimiko-kanceroze ne prostat, dhe nenvizojne se marredhenjet seksuale nuk sjellin te njejtat rezultate pozitive, sepse ekziston rreziku i prekjes nga semundjet qe jepen midis marredhenjeve intime.
Shkencetaret Australiane realizuan intervista me reth 1000 te prekur nga Kanceri i Prostatit ne lidhje me veprimtarine e tyre seksuale, dhe krahasuan pergjigjet me ato te 1250 burrave te shendetshem. 
Rezultatet nxorren se burrat qe kishin ekspermatizimin me te shpeshem gjate viteve 20 deri 50 te jetes se tyre kishin mundesine me te vogel per tu prekur nga Kanceri i Prostatit.
Rezultatet pozitive ishin me te medhaja nese vartesia kohore e ekspermatizimeve zinte vend 5 here ne jave sidomos ne moshen e 20 vjeteve.
Sipas nje ekspedite te kaluar lidhjet me shume etere seksuale rrisin me shume mundesine e shfaqjes se Kancerit te Prostatit. (Por shkencetaret australiane perkrahin se ky version eshte ne nje fare mase jo i sakte sepse kur e be ekspedita e siperpermendur perqendrohej me teper tek semundjet qe percillen midis marredhenjeve).
Njeri nga aneteret kryesore te grupit kerkues tha se " se mbrojtja nga Kanceri i Prostatit mund te vij edhe nga masturbimi, i cili lejon "shplarjen" e jashtme te Prostatit gjate ekspermatizimit, duke larguar keshtu lende kanceroze qe mblidhen aty".


e gjeta ne Greiqsht ketu : http://www.focusmag.gr/articles/view...e.rx?oid=27711   (24/12/04)

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Gjella me kripe dhe kripa me karar, thote populli. Eshte e vertete qe tek meshkujt qe nuk kryejne mardhenie seksuale rreziku i kancerit te prostates (adenokarcinom) eshte me i larte se tek ata me jete seksuale normale, por nga ana tjeter rritja tej mase i nivelit te testosteronit e rrit kete rrezik. Prandaj keshillohet nje jete seksuale pa abstinence por edhe pa teprime. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

Nje keshille do u jepja meshkujve, qe ne te ardhmen mos te vuajne nga prostati: Urinoni (shurroni) sa me shpesh! Mos e mbani gjate, sepse ju demton shume. Vjen nje kohe ne te ardhmen (disave me heret e disave me vone) qe meshkujt nuk kryejne dot marrdhenie seksuale, vetem per shkak te demtimit te muskulit te prostatit. Ka shume meshkuj qe neglizhojne te shkojne ne WC dhe e mbajne per kohe te gjate. Kjo eshte e demshme. Sapo t'ju vije...shkarkohuni. Pasojat do i shikoni ne nje moshe me te vjeter.

Thjeshte per informacion: Kete keshille e kam marr nga nje 'kurve me patente' nja 7 vjet me pare! Vallai, asaj ja besoja pa e vene ne dyshim fare, keshillen. Bitch i vjeter tjera lol

----------


## DKulla

Tani nje pyetje me serioze, me qe po flasim per muskujt e njeshit. Nje erection, sipas kesaj qe thate me lart, eshte demshme (in the long run)? Ose te kesh shpesh erections ose dhe pak por per kohe te gjata...ka pasoja negative ne pleqeri? Pastaj, kur thua per nje mosh me te vjeter per c'fare behet fjale....40 , 50 60? Apo me vone

----------


## saimiri-uk

> Masturbimi mbron mashkullin nga prostati


Kewl, ja po ja "derdh nje here trute" vetem per kete informacion. LOL
Gjithashtu ushtrimi Kegel forcon muskulin e cilindrit. Kur behet Kegel vazhdimisht dhe rregullisht ju forcon cilindrin me ngrehje me te forta, kontroll fantastik te derdhjes, mund te beheni multi orgazmik si mua qe dmth aftesia me dale/orgazem 2 ose 3 here pa e nxjerre nga furra, shton sasine e hormoneve mashkull (ato me bisht prapa) qe dalin nga cilindri. 
Se si te beni ushtrimin e lehte Kegel shkoni ne Google dhe kerkoni per "Kegel Exercise" dhe ka informacion falas. Ky ushtrim eshte per femra gjithashtu!
Ato femra qe kur je brenda tyre te japin nje perqafim me faqet e vagines e kane kuptuar rendesine e Kegel.
Ja disa links:
http://uk.askmen.com/love/love_tip_60/67_love_tip.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegel_exercise
http://www.childbirth.org/articles/kegel.html
Tung

----------


## shoku_tanku

megjithate,nuk mund te themi se ben te njejten gje edhe me dhimbjen e kyceve...

----------



----------


## Safka

Kryeplako,
nuk e di ku e ke gjetur këtë, po të të them të drejtën budallallëk më të madh nuk kam lexuar,
si për fillim prostata është organ, s'ka si mbrohesh nga ai, e kanë të gjithë meshkujt,
së dyti, ekspermatimi, i bërë me anë të masturbimit apo seksit, e njejta gjë është, prostata nuk e kupton nëse ka tajuar lëngun spermatik për shkak të seksit apo masturbimit. Tash nëse mundohemi t'i lidhim gjërat, i bie se nuk duhet meshkujt të kenë mardhënie seksuale, sepse duhet të ruhen nga sëmundjet seksualisht të transmetueshme, po si të mbrohemi nga kanceri i prostatës që e shkakton lëngu që ajo vetë tajon, me masturbim!!! ncncnc

Shakaktarët e tumoreve janë punë shumë e komplikuar,
nga ky eksperiment më e logjikshme do të ishte të thuhet se meshkujt me jetë aktive seksuale, kanë shansa më të vogla të sëmuren nga kanceri i prostatës, se sa meshkujt që nuk janë aktiv. Dhe kjo dihet, e njejta gjë vlen edhe për kancerin e gjirit, femrat që kanë ushqyer fëmijët e tyre me gji për një kohë më të gjatë, d.m.th. gjendra ka qenë aktive, kanë shansa më të vogla të sëmuren nga kanceri i gjirit, në krahasim me femrat që nuk kanë lindur fare. Nuk kemi organe pasive në trupin tonë, nëse një organ nuk e kryen funksionin e vet, nis e kryen ndonjë funkcion patologjik.
Por si gjithmonë, për interesa të ndryshme, u japin sendeve kuptime krejt tjera,
unë jam kundër masturbimit,
nuk është ndoshta aq i rrezikshëm, por nuk është edhe i shëndetshëm, dhe asesi nuk të mbron nga kanceri i prostatës.

----------


## padrilla

ajo pune te demton palcen e kurrizit, ti bish i her ne muaj, ose 1 her ne dy jave, nuk eshte keq, por ti bish per nate mbasi te fikesh driten e dhomes, do cohesh neser i kput, e te bahet ves qe esht zor ta heqesh, ma mir preferoj ket qe tha TVSH

----------


## bili99

Kryeplaku  dhe   shoku  tani...moti  nuk  ju kam  pare,pershendetje !,  edhe te  gjithe  ne  kete  teme   gjitheashtu  pershendetje!

Hulumtimi  qe  ka  sjelle  Kryeplaku    eshte   bere  edhe  nga  studjues  te  tjere   dhe   eshte  me  probabilitet  te  larte  saktesie  .
Eshte  bere  nga  urologe  te  vendeve  te  ndryshme(edhe  USA),  por  qe  mos  te   keqperdoret  terminologjia   fjala  eshte   per   ejakulimin  nga    meshkujt   dmth:   kryen  seks  hetero,  homo,  apo   auto    nuk  ka  rendesi  sa  i  takon  prostates  per  derisa    kryen  funksionin  aktiv  me   lengun e vet  tajues,kryen   vetfiltrimin  dhe   ruan   funksionalitetin  me   tajimin dhe  pjesmarrjen  ne  perberjen  e pergjithshme  te  spermes(  rendesia  ka   te    jete    ejakulim  i  shendetshem,  seks  i  mbrojtun)
Perfundimisht   duhet   qe   te  ejakuloni   mbi  14 14 here  ne  muaj (llogaritni  sa  ne  jave,  dhe  kush  ka   mbet  borxh  per  kete  jave..c'tu  them  beni  si  t'ja  beni!),pra 14  here  ne  muaj  qe   ti  atribohet  nje  parandalim  per   kancer  prostate     ejakulimit(  qe  ejakulimi  te  lavderohet  si   ushtar  i  mire),  dhe  kjo  JO   per   njezetvjecaret  (  se  nuk  mund  ti permbahen  ketij  "ligji)"por  per  te  gjithe  te  moshes  se  aktivitetit  seksual..,standard i  pashkruar  qe  arrihet  edhe  per  dy  dite  tek te  rinjte ..dhe  standard deshprues  per  disa  ...!Jeta  e  tille  eshte.
Suksese   ne    ejakulim,  dhe  shpresoj  mos  te  jeni   numra  statistikore,  por,  nese  jeni   athere   ju  deshiroj  te  jeni  nga  ato  qe  i permbushin  standarded  e  ketij  hulumtimi  dhe  jeni  nga  ata  qe  keni  arritur  te  parandaloni    semundjen   e  kancerit  te  prostates.
Une  e  kam  lexuar  ne   reviste  shkencore-mjekesie   ,kam  shkruar   siperfaqsisht    vetem  qe  te  perkrah  besimtaret  e  ejakulimit,dhe  kerkoj  ndjese  qe  nuk  sjelle   detaje  dhe  autoresi  te  hulumtimit.
Ejakulim  te  kendshem!


me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## estilen

Ej pse duhet tu besojme ketyre studimeve me kaq fanatizem,e kush i njeh ata australiane si shkencetare te mirefillte...?
Dhe sikur te ishte e vertete qe masturbimi te mbron nga kanceri i prostates, a e dini se masturbimi i shpeshte eshte shkaterrues i palces se kurrizit,njekohesisht gjate masurbimit largohen nga organizmi rreth 75% e energjive te akumuluara ne organizem te nevojshme per ciklin jetesor.
 Pyesni ata qe masturbojne rregullisht se si ndjehen per dite,jave e muaj me rradhe nga aktiviteti fizik..dhe do merrni pergjigje me te forte se shkencetaret e Australiane.

----------


## Troyan.

Masturbimi ka me shume te keqia, sesa te mira:

1. Gjate mardhenies seksuale nuk do ta kesh kenaqesine e njejte, qe kishe para masturbimit.
2. Te largon nga punet e perditshme.
3. Te le pasoja, psiqike, pucra ne fetyre, deme te tjera ne trup etj...

PS.: Per te 3-en kam degjuar, nuk di se sa e sakte eshte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Masturbimi ka me shume te keqia, sesa te mira:
> 
> 1. Gjate mardhenies seksuale nuk do ta kesh kenaqesine e njejte, qe kishe para masturbimit.
> 2. Te largon nga punet e perditshme.
> 3. Te le pasoja, psiqike, pucra ne fetyre, deme te tjera ne trup etj...
> 
> PS.: Per te 3-en kam degjuar, nuk di se sa e sakte eshte.


*Per cfare masturbimi e ke fjalen ti djali,ne lidhje me ate cupen "Dorjanen" ?*

*NJe thirrje kisha une..........Q...burra si ne shpin tuaj,se shendet ju behet.*

----------


## zois1

> Nje keshille do u jepja meshkujve, qe ne te ardhmen mos te vuajne nga prostati: Urinoni (shurroni) sa me shpesh! Mos e mbani gjate, sepse ju demton shume. Vjen nje kohe ne te ardhmen (disave me heret e disave me vone) qe meshkujt nuk kryejne dot marrdhenie seksuale, vetem per shkak te demtimit te muskulit te prostatit. Ka shume meshkuj qe neglizhojne te shkojne ne WC dhe e mbajne per kohe te gjate. Kjo eshte e demshme. Sapo t'ju vije...shkarkohuni. Pasojat do i shikoni ne nje moshe me te vjeter.
> 
> Thjeshte per informacion: Kete keshille e kam marr nga nje 'kurve me patente' nja 7 vjet me pare! Vallai, asaj ja besoja pa e vene ne dyshim fare, keshillen. Bitch i vjeter tjera lol


Ua se dija qe k...jane dhe doktoresha ,s'paskemi nevoj per urologe sot e tutje. :perqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

....gjithmon e kam dyshuar se masturbimi nuk sjelle asnje dobi, mendim i gabuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------

